
H-1B visas: who gets them, where they go - ohjeez
http://projects.sfchronicle.com/2016/visas/
======
PaulHoule
I can't see why they don't auction these off instead of give them away by
lottery.

------
Tempest1981
Great graphic in the article -- how do you create those?

